# Husqvarna Riding mower - transmission fluid?



## Chief (Jun 7, 2007)

I recently had to take the drive shaft out of my Husqvarna YTH 150 because the wheel was seized on the shaft and the tire was flat. The fluid then leaked out. The mower has a hydrostatic transmission. Nowhere in the manual does it say what type of fluid to use or how much to use. I know the fill tube is under the body near the gas tank because I have had that apart in the past and I remember it.

Since we are under a watering ban, I can't use water so it would be nice to know what type of fluid it takes.

If anyone knows, can you let me know.

J


----------



## whchunter (Jun 8, 2007)

*Trans Fluid*

Why not just call your Husky dealer and ask?


----------



## beretta (Jun 9, 2007)

I have the same model, it takes 20w50 motor oil.


----------



## Chief (Jun 11, 2007)

Thank you.

J


----------

